# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Moving into the digital age .

## jimfish

I recently got myself an I pad for site as we get revised plans and variations sent through regularly and the I phone is just to small to see the detail I want.
My question is does anyone have a recommendation for a diary app that also has basic time sheet capabilities .  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

I use Android, so can't help much on the Apple stuff. However, when recording hours worked I tend to just enter it as an activity at the start or finish of the day (clearly I don't need heaps of details though). The reason I prefer to just stick with the calendar is then it is simply synced across my devices without having to sign up to some other 'cloud' (the origins of which I may no know).

----------

